
Show HN: We'll visit your site every 15 minutes - holamendi
http://watergun.co
======
jjoe
Hi,

I recommend changing the UA to something other than "Ruby". Maybe
"Watergun-v1" for example. I noticed a couple of probes within a 7mn interval.
So is the 15mns worst case?

Good luck!

~~~
holamendi
Hi,

Thank you for pointing that out, I changed the UA as suggested. Probably the
first request you had was the "validation request" in the sign up process,
then we check every 15 minutes using a (very naive) cron job.

Thanks again!

